
E-Voting Refuses to Die Even Though It's Neither Secure nor Secret - junipergreen
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/e-voting-refuses-to-die-even-though-it-s-neither-secure-nor-secret/
======
grzm
There are documented issues with many existing electronic voting systems.
E-voting encompasses a lot of different types of system that can involve
computers in the chain, and not surprisingly all of them are equal.

There have been a few discussions around voting on HN recently, and that's
good. It's an important topic, as trust in the integrity of elections is vital
for democracy. There's a lot of existing material out there about verifiable
and auditable voting systems, especially in the wake of the 2000 US
Presidential elections. I encourage you to take a look at what's out there. It
can provide a great foundation for discussion.

Here are some links I've found useful:

Wikipedia page on End-to-End Auditable Voting Systems
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End-to-
end_auditable_voting_sy...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End-to-
end_auditable_voting_systems)

Ron Rivest slide deck from March 2016. Auditability and Verifiability of
Elections
[https://people.csail.mit.edu/rivest/pubs/Riv16x.pdf](https://people.csail.mit.edu/rivest/pubs/Riv16x.pdf)

Ben Adida Google Tech Talks December 19, 2007 Theory and Practice of
Cryptography: Verifying Electiosns with Cryptography
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDnShu5V99s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDnShu5V99s)

